# What Is It? - #31



## SifuPhil (Aug 9, 2013)

We've got a strange one this time ... 



It stands about 12" tall and yes, that's a cork in the side of Caesar's head. Probably from the mid- to late 1950's.

*WHAT IS IT?*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 9, 2013)

Brutus piggy bank?


----------



## rkunsaw (Aug 9, 2013)

Hmmm?


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 9, 2013)

_Is it a Tooth Pick container??_


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 9, 2013)

A container to hold ice for cocktails or booze in general?  I can imagine that on an early 60s home bar near the fondue set.


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 9, 2013)

_OOPS i didn't take any notice of the size_


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 9, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> Brutus piggy bank?



Heh, heh ... nope.



rkunsaw said:


> Hmmm?



No, sorry, it isn't a Hmmm, although I admit it DOES sort of look like one. 



Jillaroo said:


> _Is it a Tooth Pick container??_



That would be a LOT of toothpicks! 



Diwundrin said:


> A container to hold ice for cocktails or booze in general?  I can imagine that on an early 60s home bar near the fondue set.



Not an ice bucket, sorry.



Jillaroo said:


> _OOPS i didn't take any notice of the size_



That's what _she_ said ...


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 9, 2013)

:lofl:


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 9, 2013)

_Biscuit Barrel_


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 9, 2013)

_Jar for peanuts_


----------



## rkunsaw (Aug 9, 2013)

jelly bean/candy jar?


----------



## TICA (Aug 9, 2013)

Maple Syrup holder?


----------



## That Guy (Aug 9, 2013)

Obviously, it's a Julius Caesar Chia Pet.


----------



## LittleJ (Aug 9, 2013)

Dry spaghetti container.

.....I guess it wouldnt be a wet spaghetti container...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 9, 2013)

Crouton holder?


----------



## Anne (Aug 9, 2013)

The size is what's throwing me off....


Drinking straw holder????  No idea why the cork, tho...

Tobacco  container???


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 9, 2013)

It looks like a cookie jar to me. I know they made some of the older cookie jars in some weird shapes, and to look like all kinds of people or objects. I used to have one that looked like an old fashioned steam engine , back when my kids were growing up. I think my oldest son, Anthony, who lives in Idaho, and is the train- lover, still has that old cookie jar decorating one of his shelves.

I admit, I have never seen one that looked like an egg and referenced Caesar, but with cookie jars, almost anything is possible.

Another possibility that is far fetched , but comes to mind anyway, is that it could be a container for pickling eggs ?  Caesar probably was "pickled" now and then, since they drank a lot of wine in those days. 

Laugh if you will, Sifu, but it does make perfect sense to me....


----------



## Michael. (Aug 9, 2013)

.

*Bedside Condom Holder?*

Humorous Egghead container. (LaGardo Tackett)

Sold in the back of Playboy and Esquire magazine 
as bedside *condom holders*






.


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 9, 2013)

So many lines.....  so tempting.....  only for the articles...... how many would it hold?....     nooooo, don't go there.


----------



## Anne (Aug 9, 2013)

Hmm; ok, that might explain the 'Brute' part of it.   :rofl:


----------



## Pappy (Aug 9, 2013)

Anne, that's pretty "limp."  Ok, back to subject.....Flour holder or egg holder.


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 9, 2013)

_Is it a container for Salt??_:hair:


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 9, 2013)

Besides the corks, what is it made of?  Can you tell us that ...   

..  A silly light/night light of some sort.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 9, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _Biscuit Barrel_





Jillaroo said:


> _Jar for peanuts_





rkunsaw said:


> jelly bean/candy jar?





TICA said:


> Maple Syrup holder?





That Guy said:


> Obviously, it's a Julius Caesar Chia Pet.



Sorry, folks - no to all your ideas, creative though they may be.

... _Julius Caesar Chia Pet_? :numbness:


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 9, 2013)

LittleJ said:


> Dry spaghetti container.
> 
> .....I guess it wouldnt be a wet spaghetti container...





SeaBreeze said:


> Crouton holder?





Anne said:


> The size is what's throwing me off....
> 
> 
> Drinking straw holder????  No idea why the cork, tho...
> ...



Nope, sorry - not any of those.



Happyflowerlady said:


> It looks like a cookie jar to me. I know they made some of the older cookie jars in some weird shapes, and to look like all kinds of people or objects. I used to have one that looked like an old fashioned steam engine , back when my kids were growing up. I think my oldest son, Anthony, who lives in Idaho, and is the train- lover, still has that old cookie jar decorating one of his shelves.
> 
> I admit, I have never seen one that looked like an egg and referenced Caesar, but with cookie jars, almost anything is possible.
> 
> ...



I AM laughing, but only at the cleverness of your reply. Unfortunately your guess is wrong.




Diwundrin said:


> So many lines.....  so tempting.....  only for the articles...... how many would it hold?....     nooooo, don't go there.





Anne said:


> Hmm; ok, that might explain the 'Brute' part of it.





Pappy said:


> Anne, that's pretty "limp" ...



As you will see just below, you're all *on fire*! 




Jillaroo said:


> _Is it a container for Salt??_





Boo's Mom said:


> Besides the corks, what is it made of?  Can you tell us that ...
> 
> ..  A silly light/night light of some sort.



Not for salt, nor does it shed light. As for what it is made of - I'm guessing some sort of Bakelite? High-impact polystyrene? 



Michael. said:


> .
> 
> *Bedside Condom Holder?*
> 
> ...



*DING! DING! DING! *

*We have a winna' !!! *

Michael's skills at photo research have given him *First Prize* for correctly identifying this item as a *Condom Holder.* 

Designed by La Gardo Tackett, a professor at the Pasadena California School of Art. A renowned sculptor, Tackett was commissioned by Playboy to create a series of whimsical condom holders as a premium for magazine subscribers and Playboy Club members. Tackett was primarily a ceramicist, so perhaps my answer to Boo's Mom (above) should have included "ceramic".

Here's a few others in the series, most of which have the cork on the bottom rather than the side - this one was an oddity among oddities!

 

As for Diwundrin's question of how many it holds, the answer would lie of course with the size of the condom: most jars held 10-15 regular-sized or 5 Sifu-sized. layful:

*Excellent answers, all, and congratulations to Michael for the Big Win! 

*


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 9, 2013)

> _most jars held 10-15 regular-sized or 5 Sifu-sized._ layful:



Well, of course!  Goes without sayin'. 

Congrats Michael, looks like those mags really are educational after all.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 9, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Well, of course!  Goes without sayin'.



Yeah, but every once in a while I have to renew the fantasy ... 



> Congrats Michael, looks like those mags really are educational after all.



LMAO!

We only read the stories. 

I guess I would have been less than a year old when these things were offered - I hadn't quite gained the knowledge yet of what they were for. 





... what ARE they for?


----------



## Phantom (Aug 10, 2013)

caesar dressing jar / container (for salads)


----------



## That Guy (Aug 10, 2013)

I prefer my very own personal condom holder


----------



## Steve (Aug 10, 2013)

OK... Something went in the top and something came out the bottom..
The top cork is large to accept different items while the bottom one is small to let something come or drizzel out..

My guess would be something to mix salad dressing.. 
If not salad dressing, how about booze or wine......


----------



## Steve (Aug 10, 2013)

Guess i was way too late on my opinion !!!!


----------



## Phantom (Aug 11, 2013)

Egg timer
Fill with sand Pull bottom plug When empty egg is cooked layful:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Aug 11, 2013)

:dunno:Some sort of a decanter..or maybe a beer or wine fermenting crock.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Aug 11, 2013)

Ya gotta be kidding..Foot tall condom holder...  Wow that's ambitious thinking! 

What would be the purpose of the small cork at the bottom?


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 11, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Ya gotta be kidding..Foot tall condom holder...  Wow that's ambitious thinking!
> 
> What would be the purpose of the small cork at the bottom?



Drainage?







... I'm sorry, I couldn't resist ...

The cork on the bottom was where you put in / took out the condoms. I guess they didn't want to destroy the "lines" of the artwork on the body of the container, plus it was probably advertised as being "discrete".


----------



## Ozarkgal (Aug 11, 2013)

SifuPhil......





> Drainage?



 OOhh...uuhh..uhhh please tell me the jar is for new ones.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 11, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> SifuPhil......
> 
> OOhh...uuhh..uhhh please tell me the jar is for new ones.



Oh, yeah.


... I guess it could be used for _that_, too. layful: 

I think we could _both_ sleep better tonight going with the "don't disturb the artwork" angle. 

Besides, I always preferred a somewhat classier approach to storage -


----------



## Phantom (Aug 11, 2013)

Oops semons  we have a winner and I missed it !!

*DING! DING! DING! 

We have a winna' !!! *

Michael's skills at photo research have given him *First Prize* for correctly identifying this item as a *Condom Holder.*


----------



## Pappy (Aug 11, 2013)

My old storage system.


----------

